# wo gefällts euch am besten?



## Markus (31 Januar 2005)

sicher sind einige von euch auch ständig irgendwo in der welt unterwegs auf ib´s...

ich war auch schon in einigen ländern, aber irgendwie ist es daheim in deutschland am schönsten, oder nicht?

war ein paar mal in china, da gibts schöne orte wie zhuhai macao, aber auch ne schnelle stadt wie shanghai kann spass machen wenn man sich etwas auskennt...

seit 3. januar bin ich in usa kentucky, aber usa ist ne katastrophe, ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber die waren NIE auf dem mond...
und wer mal in florida im urlaub war, der war nicht in amerika...

war mal ne woche in solwenien, das hat mir eigentlich am besten gefallen bis jetzt.

aber irgendwie hat mich noch kein land dazu bewegen können deutschland zu verlassen...

kennt ihr denn was tolles?
wo gefällt es euch am besten? bzw. wo könntet ihr euch vorstellen länger zu leben?

bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo Markus.

Deine USA-Erfahrung teile ich ... NIE NIE NIE waren die auf dem Mond. Genausowenig wie die Ägypter die Pyramiden gebaut haben   ....

Mir selber gefällt es in der Schweiz am besten.... Schönes nettes kleines überschaubares Land mit vielen Möglichkeiten und die Leute dort sind nicht wirklich stressig. 
Aber auf dauer leben möchte ich da auch nicht.. ist ja alles unbezahlbar


----------



## logout (31 Januar 2005)

moinsen
... von etwas über 6 dutzend 'Ländern' die ich kurzfristig touchierte bzw. zwischendurch immer mal wieder länger arbeitete gabs nur drei wo ichs schlechter als in der BRD fand. Birma-Burma (Rangoon), Kambodscha und Österreich (dort nicht der Einwohner wegen sondern geschmackloser Mautbesessenheit). 
Bis auf Kuwait und Dubai können mir alle arabischen Länder ebenfalls den Buckel runterrutschen, Italien finde ich so eben noch am Rande des Rrträglichen. 
Die BRD sehe ich als Mittelpunkt der Hölle !  Jeder Tag den ich dort nicht verbringen muss ist ein grosses Geschenk. Letztendlich der entscheidende Grund in naher Zukunft zusammenzupacken und 'habe fertig' zu sagen.  Wenns noch nicht geschah liegts nur daran, dass zwangsläufig eine grössere Anzahl von Leuten ihren Job verliert; die nichts für meinen Geschmack können und meine Ansicht oftmals sogar teilen ... 
Wie ich denke ist China oder Taiwan aus technischer Sicht lohnend näher kennenzulernen. Sofern die Sprachprobleme zu meistern sind. 
Rein vom Flair her würde mich Kuba reizen, als Alternative ist Portugal allerdings auch nicht so schlecht.
Berthold


----------



## mertens2 (6 April 2005)

*kebtucky is doch ganz nett......*

kentucky ist doch ok..........denk an die crosbow-bar...   ;-)
Musst Du irgendwann noch mal nach BigHerbert?

gruß

christian


----------



## Markus (7 April 2005)

hi christian,

keine ahnung ob ich da noch mal hin soll/darf

ja die crosbow-bar war schön, und jillians und mugbees und eingentlich fand ich auch die finish-line gut. aber das lag einfach daran lieber christian das wir ständig zu waren wie die handbremsen.
(ein wunder das nie einer in den knast musste)

und mit durchschnittlich 2 promille ist es überall schön...

gruß an uwe, frank,arek!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 April 2005)

Ich komme gerade von einem 4-Wochen-Tripp Norditalien zurück...... das ist ja da das allerletzte... alles voll Dreck und Gerümpel und die Strassen sind ne einzige Zumutung.... da weiss man erstmal wieder wie gut man es (noch) in Gold-Old-Germany hat. Wenigstens waren die Leute in der Firma in Ordung auch wenn man sich mit ihnen nicht unterhalten konnte.... kaum einer sprach Englisch.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> , ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber die waren NIE auf dem mond...
> ...



MEGALOOOL :lol:  :lol:


----------



## drfunfrock (27 April 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> sicher sind einige von euch auch ständig irgendwo in der welt unterwegs auf ib´s...
> 
> ich war auch schon in einigen ländern, aber irgendwie ist es daheim in deutschland am schönsten, oder nicht?



Nö, weil ich da keine Chance hatte einen Job auf dem Lande zu bekommen, der zudem noch am Wasser lag. Ich habe mir da Norwegen ausgewählt und bin da hängengeblieben. Da man im Job auch immer mit Schweden und Dänen zusammenkommt, bekommt man auch einen Eindruck von dieses Ländern. Mir gefällt Norwegen immer noch am besten. aber auch die schwedische Küste oder Fynen und Langeland in Dänemark sind nicht so schlecht. Hier habe ich neben den Bergen gleich grosse Seen in der Nachbarschaft oder fahre im Frühjahr an die Küste mit den Fjorden. Neben Skilaufen, kann man hier gut Baden und  wenn ich besser bei Kasse bin, kauf ich mir eine Jolle.  

Kein Stau, kein Stress und viel Spass. Da schneidet selbst meine Heimat Schleswig-Holstein schlecht ab, vor allem wenn man an die Arbeitsplätze denkt, die wesentlich schlechter bezahlt werden, als südlich von Kassel.

Doc Funfrock


----------



## leo (28 April 2005)

Hi Doc,
hört sich ganz gut an, aber Baden?????? Ich friere mir meist im Mittelmeer noch einen ab .
Leo


----------



## Boxy (28 April 2005)

Wo es am schönsten ist?

Immer dort wo ich zuhause bin und in meiner Wohnung und BEtt schlafen kann. Leider halt immernoch in der guten alten BRD!

Warum es mir hier nicht mehr so gefällt, liegt einfach so an der art mit der nun mit uns Menschen in den Betrieben umgegeangen wird. 
Am liebsten würde ich gerne nach Australien auswandern  :lol: 

Wo ich schon überall war?

Klar auch schon mehrfach hinterm Mond in Kentucky! Ja da war ich auch schon, Florence und CINCINNATI waren die Orte. Da meinst echt Du bist sonst wo. Gibt aber auch schöne und lustige Dinge dort. In Chicago und Indianapolis (Indy) waren wir auch schon. Indy 500 ist zwar etwas langweilig, aber rundherum ist fun angesagt.

Dann halt sehr gerne in Melburne (Australien). Das war fast das geilste wo ich war. Da kann ich die Great Ocean Road nur empfehlen mal abzufahren. Ebenfalls sollte man mal die Pinguin Parade auf Philip Island besuchen. Oder in Melburne am Hafen, den Irisch Pub ....

Singapure und Bankok steht auch auf der Liste.
In Bankok ist das Hardrock Caffe wie fast überall auf der Welt echt super.
Hier geht am Freitag und Samstag der Punk ab.

Dann war ich in letzter Zeit lange in Korea. Dort war es Seoul, Ulsan, Asan, Sou Won und noch weitere Orte. In Seoul gibts viel und natürlich auch das Hardrock Caffe.
Dort ist es einfach wieder am Wochenende gut. Ja und Outback als Restaurante ist auch gut. Sonst gibt es viele Bars dort, aber viele wollen nur ans Geld ....

In China war der Aufenthalt zwar nicht so lange, aber es war auch ne Zeitlang.

So dann kommt einfach noch Frankreich, Schweden und Ungar dazu.

Und vor einiger Zeit (in den 90'er Jahre) war noch ein längerer Aufenthalt in Russland dabei.

Und last but not least in good old Germany ...


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Mai 2005)

leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Doc,
> hört sich ganz gut an, aber Baden?????? Ich friere mir meist im Mittelmeer noch einen ab .
> Leo



Letztes Jahr habe ich immerhin 20C hier im See gehabt. Ich war gerade auf einer Famlienfeier in Schleswig-Holstein. Die Temperaturen waren mit 21C ganz angenehm, wenn  da nicht die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit gewesen wäre. Ich war richtig froh, als ich auf dem Rückweg Frederikshavn erreicht hatte, weil die Luft da wieder frisch war.


----------



## Heinz (4 Mai 2005)

Am schönsten ist es zu Hause, bzw. wo man sich zu Hause fühlt.

Es gibt immer mal schöne wie auch schrekliche Baustellen, aber es gilt das oben gesagte...


----------



## Wiggi0606 (4 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen..
Ich hatte das Glück, das ich die letzten 2 Jahre mehrfach nach Taiwan fahren durfte. Jeder Zeit wieder! Tolles Land, tolle Leute..

Nun bin ich in Indien...


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (4 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das hängt bei mir sehr viel mit den Leuten und Gegebenheiten vor Ort zusammen. USA (Virginia) fand ich super, am Wochenende war man in 2h in Washington (tolle Stadt!), sonst nur nette Leute in der Firma, fetter Mietwagen  usw. Auch eine dauerhafte Residenz könnte ich mir da vorstellen.

Sonst bin ich viel in Deutschland unterwegs, denn auch hier gibts eine unglaubliche Bandbreite an Traumstädten und Drecklöchern 

Gruß Christian


----------



## IBFS (4 Juli 2013)

Wiggi0606 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen..
> Ich hatte das Glück, das ich die letzten 2 Jahre mehrfach nach Taiwan fahren durfte. Jeder Zeit wieder! Tolles Land, tolle Leute..



Taiwan ist klasse!


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Juli 2013)

Schweden. Kompetent, nett, freundlich. Da könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen zu leben.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Juli 2013)

Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen Lars.

Die schlimmsten Baustellen sind meist in Deutschland.
Auslösung reicht hinten und vorne nicht, am Hotel nix verdient.

Und dann die deutsche, "ich hab die Anlage bezahlt, also muss sie auch laufen" Mentalität.


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Juli 2013)

Ich gehe am liebsten in die Schweiz und nach Frankreich. Die Leute versteht man einfach sprachlich nie!
Wenn man die Meinung von jemandem akkustisch nicht versteht, kann es auch keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben 

Spaß beiseite, Frankreich ist ein schönes Land mit guten Restaurants und freundlichen Menschen. Die Schweiz ist zwar teuer, aber landschaftlich einfach TOP!


----------



## maddin (4 Juli 2013)

Australien war das einzige Land auf meiner Liste, bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, hinzugehören.

Dies war die einzige Montage, bei der ich mich nicht beeilt habe, wieder heimzukommen.

Ich war dort 4 Wochen zu einer IBN, die Fa. lag ca. 15min vom Strand entfernt, wir haben nach FA unsere Bodyboards genommen und sind zum Strand.

Die Fa. lag zwar in einem Kaff, das machte aber nichts, da wir viel unterwegs waren, auch mit MA der Firma in der wir gearbeitet haben.

Alle durchweg relaxt und freundlich, egal wo auch immer.

Ich hatte damals nicht die Eier, den Sprung zu wagen, obwohl ich damals gefragt wurde, ob ich nicht hierbleiben möchte.

Hätte ich zu der Zeit ein Mädel in dem Kaff kennengelernt, dann wäre ich heute nicht mehr hier, aber leider gabs nichts entsprechendes.....  

Hach, ich schwärme jetzt noch davon.

Jetzt bin ich verheiratet und das Thema ist erledigt..
Gruß maddin


----------



## vollmi (4 Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich gefällts mir in meinem Heimatland der Schweiz doch noch sehr gut. 

Allerdings hab ich schon hart mit mir gehadert ob ich nicht ein Angebot in Island annehmen soll, weil die bisherigen Besuche (mehr oder weniger Privat) mir schon sehr gefallen haben. Ueberhaupt sind die Skandinavischen Länder sehr in meinem Zielbereich.

Dubai und AbuDhabi sind zum Arbeiten eigentlich ganz nett, man kann wirklich sehr gut Essen und sich nach Feierabend in der Wärme entspannen nur in Island wars im Meer wärmer.

mfG René


----------



## Fanta-Er (4 Juli 2013)

mein pass ist auch ein bilderbuch. 
so albern es kling, iran.
ich war vor ein paar jahren im iran und die leute wahren überragend. sie wollten alles erklärt haben (auf die nette art), haben einen jeden wunsch von den augen abgelesen, freundlichkeit pur und haben, wenn wir etwas brauchten, himmel und hölle in bewegung gesetzt um es zu bekommen. ok, das fünf sterne hotel bekommt bei uns nur drei und alohohl ist auch keiner zu bekommen aber der rest passte. wir waren nicht direkt in der stadt und von daher haben die leute auch hinter vorgehaltener hand ihre wirkliche meinung gesagt.
die menschen haben mich zu tiefst beeindruckt. leider gibt die politische lage kein weiteres enges zusammenarbeiten her. schade.... vieleicht wird es irgendwann besser....


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich gehe am liebsten in die Schweiz und nach Frankreich. Die Leute versteht man einfach sprachlich nie!
> Wenn man die Meinung von jemandem akkustisch nicht versteht, kann es auch keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben
> 
> Spaß beiseite, Frankreich ist ein schönes Land mit guten Restaurants und freundlichen Menschen. Die Schweiz ist zwar teuer, aber landschaftlich einfach TOP!



Bin auch mehr in den Nachbarländern unterwegs gewesen. Mit Frankreich gebe ich dir was die kulinarischen Genüsse angeht recht, da wird mittags noch richtig gekocht, es ist schmackhaft und es wird sich für die Mahlzeit Zeit genommen, nicht der übliche Fastfood wie hier hierzulande. 

Beste Erfahrungen habe ich bisher aber mit Holland gemacht. Auch hier sind die Leute von anderem Schlag, irgendwie relaxter, da lief zur Motivation mal die Musik laut durch die Fabrikhalle und bei einer Störung wird nicht gleich im Dreieck gesprungen. Auch im Straßenverkehr ists ziemlich entspannt, kein Gedränge und Lichtgehupe auf der Autobahn. 

Insofern kann ich die Auffassung "hier in Deutschland ists am Schönsten" :twisted: überhaupt nicht teilen, allerdings ist es meine Heimat  und bevor ich die verlasse muss einiges passieren.

MfG MK


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich bisher aber mit Holland gemacht. Auch hier sind die Leute von anderem Schlag, irgendwie relaxter, da lief zur Motivation mal die Musik laut durch die Fabrikhalle und bei einer Störung wird nicht gleich im Dreieck gesprungen. Auch im Straßenverkehr ists ziemlich entspannt, kein Gedränge und Lichtgehupe auf der Autobahn.
> 
> 
> 
> MfG MK



Holland ist schon ok, aber das Essen? :sb9:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/Patat_met.jpg/220px-Patat_met.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Nieuwe_001.JPG/290px-Hollandse_Nieuwe_001.JPG

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ol_stamppot.jpg/220px-Boerenkool_stamppot.jpg


Und dann noch das Bier ?   :sm22:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pg/220px-Two_glasses_of_Heineken_Pilsener.jpg


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Juli 2013)

Ja, aber http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...iw=320&bih=444&sei=GnHWUd23NoaTtAbB2IGQDQ#i=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Holland ist schon ok, aber das Essen? :sb9:
> 
> Und dann noch das Bier ?   :sm22:



Hast recht gescheites Bier gibts nur bei uns hier *ACK*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hast recht gescheites Bier gibts nur bei uns hier *ACK*




Das denke ich bei ersten und zweiten Bier auch immer ... danach .... Scheissegal......


----------



## Junior (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Zitat.
Dann halt sehr gerne in Melburne (Australien). Das war fast das geilste wo ich war. Da kann ich die Great Ocean Road nur empfehlen mal abzufahren. Ebenfalls sollte man mal die Pinguin Parade auf Philip Island besuchen. Oder in Melburne am Hafen, den Irisch Pub ....
Zitat Ende.
Einen richtigen irischen Pub gibt es nur in Irland.
Die Iren exportieren ihr original Bier nicht einmal nach GB. Und aufs Festland ist es noch einmal etwas geschmacksentfernter.
Ich habe beruflich schon viele Länder bereist und war auch in den meisten sehr gern. Aber auswandern würde ich nur nach Irland, und das auch nur wenn ich Rentner bin. 
Ich mache immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass eine Montage mit Leihwagen sehr grosse Unterschiede zur Montage mit Fahrer hat.
Ich kann generell nicht sagen was besser ist, aber beide Erfahrungen am gleichen Ort sind sehr interessant.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## doublecee (5 Juli 2013)

+ = singapore, malaysia, neuseeland, australien und der amerikanische kontinent
- = frankreich und ost-deutschland 

rest der welt ist 'ok' ...da geht man halt auch hin!


----------



## doublecee (5 Juli 2013)

Junior schrieb:


> Da kann ich die Great Ocean Road nur empfehlen mal abzufahren.



da muss ich beipflichten ...wenn man in der nähe ist muss sich das schon antun!


----------



## marlob (5 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...
> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich bisher aber mit Holland gemacht. Auch hier sind die Leute von anderem Schlag, irgendwie relaxter, da lief zur Motivation mal die Musik laut durch die Fabrikhalle und bei einer Störung wird nicht gleich im Dreieck gesprungen. Auch im Straßenverkehr ists ziemlich entspannt, kein Gedränge und Lichtgehupe auf der Autobahn...
> ...


Ich arbeite schon ein paar Jahre in den Niederlanden und habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Ausser mit dem Strassenverkehr. Wahrscheinlich warst du in einer anderen Provinz als in Overijssel. Die Autofahrer dort gehen gar nicht


----------



## Licht9885 (6 Juli 2013)

Hallo meiner Meinung nach 
Top = Nigeria genauer gesagt Lagos city nette Leute Gutes essen humane Preise top Arbeitsbedingungen Und super nette arbeitskollegen 
OK = Türkei,Polen,Schweiz,Österreich,Frankreich,Polen,Tschechien
Nie wieder wenns geht = USA,Niederlande,Belgien,Deutschland( aber leider wohne ich hier mit meiner Familie und die will nicht weg)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2013)

Mein "neues" pers. Lieblingsland ist Finnland. Die Menschen da sind echt der Kracher und das Bier ist gar nicht so teuer wie immer erzählt wird. (0,5l 5€)


----------



## Paul (8 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...und das Bier ist gar nicht so teuer wie immer erzählt wird. (0,5l 5€)


Wie jetzt?
Wird erzählt, dass es 5€ kostet, und in Wirklichkeit ist es billiger?
Oder sind 5€ bei Dir "Gar nicht so teuer"? (Schreckliche Vorstellung )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Wird erzählt, dass es 5€ kostet, und in Wirklichkeit ist es billiger?
> Oder sind 5€ bei Dir "Gar nicht so teuer"? (Schreckliche Vorstellung )




5€ finde ich für ein Bier in einer Bar/Kneipe in Finnland ok. Vergleiche das mal mit Dänemark, England oder Schweden. Da ist Finnland quasi ein Bier-Paradies


----------

